# Forum Anagrams



## @CReePeR (Apr 24, 2016)

Being a noob here I read alot of posts and wanted to know the different terms used.

TD = ???
PIP = ???

and any others I may have missed or not seen yet.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Never used those terms b4...


----------

